# The Lord of the Rings - coincidental?



## cultureshock (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok, I know that the Lord of the Rings series was in no way meant to be a spiritual allegory, but I have to wonder if this was more than coincidental: Have you ever noticed that each of the three main characters in LOTR fulfills one of Christ's offices as Redeemer? See questions 24-26 of the Westminster Shorter Catechism. I'm not trying to spiritualize the stories, mind you, but it is an interesting observation.

Brian


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 22, 2005)

It was coincidental Tolkien despised allegory allthough I think CS Lewis is best friend did like allegoy. But since the law is written onour heart but hidden from or by sin its no wonder a bit creeps out unaware.

blade


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 22, 2005)

I remember shopping in a Christian bookstore within the last year. There was a book titled _Finding God in the Lord of the Rings_ on the shelf right next to another book that titled something like (please forgive me, I can't remember it verbatim) _Frodo, Harry Potter, and the Occult in Modern Movies_. 

The jury is still out on this one for me...


----------

